# Hard Drive Error Message: Data Error (Cyclic-Redundancy Check)



## xDarKnighTx (Sep 14, 2004)

Just now, after I deleted a file (a rather large file) on my Hard Drive, my computer became mad slow and acting all glitchy and stuff. So I went and restarted my computer (Start, shut down, restart). After it restarted, I can't access that hard drive anymore. I go into DOS prompt, and it says "Data Error (Cyclic-Redundancy Check)". When I try double clicking it in windows, it says "This drive have not been formatted." I tried to run scandisk on it, but it says it can't access that drive. I tried defragging it, and it says the same. What's going on???    All my homeworks and stuff are on it, i can't afford to lose all of it... Can anyone tell me how to fix this?

EDIT: Although I could not access it, I went to Device Manager, and my HD was listed, and says it is working properly. I'm running under Windows XP, with a Western Digital 100GB HD, and my 2nd HD, the Western Digital 160GB HD, is the one that is giving me the error.


----------



## Natalya[AF] (Sep 7, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem. Can someone help me?


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Try this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html


----------



## khai1027 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am having the same problem with my 160Gb Hitachi.. anyone has a solution?


----------



## jibinsam (Sep 19, 2009)

I am having the same problem with my 80 gb samsung hard disk..cant copy files.. anyone has a solution?


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Try running chkdsk on the drive with the /r option chkdsk (drive letter): /R


----------



## Cindy62707 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am having the same problem too.

chkdsk is not a recognizable command on my Windows 7-64 bit computer.

Test disk can't get past the scan for drives...it tells me Please wait...but nothing ever populates the screen after waiting for up to half an hour.

I am running Windows 7 - 64 bit.
I have an external WD 1 TB hard drive connected with USB that is partitioned into drive G and drive H.

H is where my important data is and it is suddently "not accessible" and it wants me to format it to use it. I click NO to that then the box pops up DATA ERROR (CYCLIC REDUNDANCY CHECK).

G still works fine so I know it is not the actual hard drive or cable causing the problem.

Both were formatted NTFS and given a name of WD 1 TB first (G) and WD 1 TB second (H). G still has it's given name and is still NTFS. H is now just LOCAL disk that is listed as RAW.

I have tried restarting the computer but that does not change anything.

I have tried a cold boot and that brought the drive back so I started a backup and went to bed. Got up in the morning and the backup had stalled out, early on, as drive H went back to being a LOCAL drive that is RAW.

I downloaded both versions of Test Disk and tried to run them as administrator. 

I tried the 32 bit first as I assumed I had WoW64 from what I had read. When that didn't work, (stalled out with please wait after choosing No Log and hitting the enter key) I downloaded and ran the 64 bit version but the same thing happens... I choose No Log, hit the enter key, then am greeted with Please Wait... but nothing ever populates after that and I've waited up to a half an hour.

What do I do next?

thank you in advance for your assistance,
Cindy


----------

